# Transfer recordings and season pass from a deactivated premiere



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

I am getting a replacement Premiere XL 4 due to my MOCA and "S02" issues. TIVO is sending me the box first, I left a deposit, and they are going to automatically switch my lifetime to the new box.

Yesterday they shipped out the replacement. This caused my present box with all my recordings and season passes to be deactivated, and the box in transit has been activated with the lifetime from my defective premiere. 

I was hoping when the new box arrives that I could transfer the recordings and season passes. Since it is deactivated I am not sure I can do this. Does anyone know how to do this and if it is even possible?


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

ciucca said:


> I am getting a replacement Premiere XL 4 due to my MOCA and "S02" issues. TIVO is sending me the box first, I left a deposit, and they are going to automatically switch my lifetime to the new box.
> 
> Yesterday they shipped out the replacement. This caused my present box with all my recordings and season passes to be deactivated, and the box in transit has been activated with the lifetime from my defective premiere.
> 
> I was hoping when the new box arrives that I could transfer the recordings and season passes. Since it is deactivated I am not sure I can do this. Does anyone know how to do this and if it is even possible?


I faced the same problem as you. What I did is paid for a 1 month subscription on the old box and then cancelled it after transferring. Tivo has a money back guarantee if you cancel before 30 days. Really stupid on tivo's part. They should address this instead of leaving subscribers hanging with a dead old box. Support told me that I should have copied all my shows to a pc BEFORE getting the new box. Yeah - right.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

Where you able to cancel online or did you need to call?


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

ciucca said:


> Where you able to cancel online or did you need to call?


Unfortunately, you have to call.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can transfer SPs online. It's much easier anyway.

Transferring programs is a problem. Some shows wont even be capable of being transferred due to copy protection. And the ones that can require a subscription to do so. 

Dan


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

When I upgraded my HD to a premiere they gave me a grace period (Think it was 30 days) so I could move shows to the new box before the old one was dead. I did the upgrade directly at Tivo.com however...

I bet this could be arranged on a replacement with a little discussion with the right CSR.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

I also experienced this. Got a replacement XL4 (deposit etc) due to an issue.

I was able to transfer all my shows that weren't copy-protected. Also, I briefly got to try out streaming "premiere to premiere".

Here's one last cool note...ONLY RETURN THE BOX ALONE when you send the broken one back. Keep the existing one's remote, cords, etc. The Tivo rep told me they throw all the returned cords/remotes in a junk pile, so you might as well keep them. Now I have an extra glo-remote on hand.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

That is severely not cool. I just had to replace my Premier because the HDMI port died during a power loss (to change the dead battery in my UPS, ironically). I have dozens of recordings on my existing unit, which still works fine apart from not delivering a picture, lol. I was planning on moving them all over - now I better check to see if it's been deactivated since the new one shipped. So not cool...


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, the old unit still lets me transfer shows off, so I've queued every stinking one of them up. BUT, the OLD unit no longer shows up on Tivo.com -- the new unit is the only one that is activated on my account. So I can't transfer my SPs over! Grr...


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Just an update, Tivo has no procedure to let you get your Season Passes off a warranty-replacement Tivo. Unbelievable. So, I had several years worth of fine-tuning invested in more than 40 season passes, and they completely disappeared from Tivo.com as soon as Tivo shipped my replacement box. No warning, and no recourse since the box it is replacing is BROKEN (duh, Tivo). I couldn't even back up the list manually. And they can't move the passes over (why is beyond me -- that should be part of the warranty replacement process -- activate new box in place of old box, transfer season passes...), even though all the data resides on their servers. 

Instead, I had to do what bigguy126 had to do -- activate the BROKEN Tivo for one month so it would reappear on Tivo.com, then transfer the passes, then call again to cancel service on the broken box. Really, Tivo?? I can even get my head around the fact that the old box has to be reactivated -- but YOU can't reactivate it, move the passes, then cancel the service? I have to call again??

Talk about taking a product that is the pinnacle of convenience and subjecting it to basically the least convenient troubleshooting mechanism imaginable...


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

glad it worked out for you


----------



## MTBMaster (Jan 19, 2013)

Ugh, just found this out the hard way. Countless nights spent fine-tuning the Season Pass list, all down the drain when I had to send my XL4 back in due to a noisy fan. Only saving grace is that my old Series3's Pass is still on TiVo.com, but even that list is outdated. 

TiVo is like a Monet: Looks great from a distance, but once you get close and start examining the details, things don't look so good. As Al Gore, Inventor of the Internet, is purported to have said, "The genius is in the details."


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

When I replaced my last HD box with a Premiere, I moved all the passes from it to another existing TiVo on my account before deactivating it. When the new one arrived, I copied them from the temporary box to the new one, and deleted them from the temporary location.

I only knew to do this because I was burned after a previous replacement.

In the old days before SPM, I used to take pictures of the season pass list so I could manually enter them on the new box. I do not miss that AT ALL.


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

Can you do this with KMTTG? I thought you could save all you season passes to a file and then recover them to a different premier with KMTTG. It's something that would only work for premiere, but it may fix your issue.

It uses the same API as the TiVo app for this stuff.


----------



## Bob Lee (May 14, 2000)

I have a question somewhat related to this. Assuming you have Tivo service active on both the old and new units, is it necessary to have an active CableCard in the old unit in order to transfer either the programs or the season passes? I am thinking of upgrading to a new Premiere 4 and was planning to just move the CableCard over from my existing unit.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Bob Lee said:


> I have a question somewhat related to this. Assuming you have Tivo service active on both the old and new units, is it necessary to have an active CableCard in the old unit in order to transfer either the programs or the season passes? I am thinking of upgrading to a new Premiere 4 and was planning to just move the CableCard over from my existing unit.


No you shouldn't need a cable card in the old unit just to transfer shows and SPs.

But don't forget to have your cable company re-pair the CableCard once you get in the new TiVo. Still won't affect copying, just won't work on any protected channels until you get it paired again. (Annoyingly even Verizon FIOS, which for years didn't need the card paired, now has some channels (HBO and Cinemax) that need a fully paired CableCard to view)


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

DeWitt said:


> When I upgraded my HD to a premiere they gave me a grace period (Think it was 30 days) so I could move shows to the new box before the old one was dead. I did the upgrade directly at Tivo.com however...
> 
> I bet this could be arranged on a replacement with a little discussion with the right CSR.


I know that when I switched TiVo's the first box actually locked itself down and wiped itself clean when it became deactivated. Lost quite a lot of recordings.


----------

